# شرح برنامج Elite ductsize 6 بالعربي



## أسامة الحلبي (8 يونيو 2013)

انتهيت بفضل الله تعالى من شرح برنامج Elite ductsize 6 الشهير في تصميم مجاري الهواء (الدكت) وحسابات هبوط الضغط وحسابات الضجيج باللغة العربية

وتجدون الكتاب على الرابط التالي:

Elite ductsize 6 Manual


تم قفل الملفات بتقنية حديثة بحيث أنه لا يمكن فتح الملف إلا بعد الدعاء لصاحبه :84:

ولا بد أن أنوه إلى أنني استفدت كثيراً من شرح أستاذي وأخي وحبيبي Zanitty الذي قام مشكورا بشرح البرنامج مسبقاً على الرابط التالي:

*الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح*


فجزاه الله كل خير

--------------------------------

لتحميل آخر نسخة تجريبية للبرنامج من موقع الشركة:

http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/ducsetup.exe

والمفتاح في المرفقات

--------------------------------

كما يمكن تحميل شروحات برامج أخرى على الروابط التالية:

*شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي*


*شرح برنامج Elite Psychart 2.0 بالعربي*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير 
​


----------



## am11 (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد زرد (8 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## samer1986 (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-amer80 (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (9 يونيو 2013)

eng-amer80 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2013)

و الله يا اسامه انت راجل محترم جدا


----------



## mech eng2 (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (9 يونيو 2013)

يا أخ أسامة لا أعرف كيف أشكرك جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يونيو 2013)

بارك االله فيكم و رزقكم خيرا من حيث تحتسب و من حيث لا تحتسب 
هنيئا لمنتدانا وجودك بيننا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يونيو 2013)

رجاء من عنده hap 4.6 شغال بدون باسوورد ولا **** يلحقنا بيه
و جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## almasa (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية لكن ممكن مثال عملي على البرنامج حتى نستفيد أكتر لو سمحت


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 يونيو 2013)

بإمكانك الاطلاع على مثال محلول من خلال موضوع الأخ Zanitty:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng281354/



almasa قال:


> السلام عليكم ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية لكن ممكن مثال عملي على البرنامج حتى نستفيد أكتر لو سمحت


----------



## moha87 (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabilzaara (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يونيو 2013)

و هنا سكت لسانى عن الشكر وعجز معجمى عن الكلام و لم تسعفنى حيلتى بغير ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " الخير فى و فى أمتى إلى قيام الساعة"
أخى أسامة
زادك الله علماً وعملا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك و رزقك الجنة بغير حساب
اللهم أمين​


----------



## nepco (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ونفع بك المسلمين وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## aboallol (23 يونيو 2013)

فتح الله عليك وعلى والديك وأدخلكم فسيح جناتة


----------



## yahiaouimalek (23 يونيو 2013)

متفوق و مبدع يا أسامة

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (23 يونيو 2013)

*ممكن لو تكرمة*

شرح لبرنامج Elite H-sym


*لتكتمل المجموعة*
​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (23 يونيو 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود الكبير 



جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يونيو 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## kefork (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سماءسهيلة (24 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير 
​​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (24 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kefork (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## emadabdullah (26 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود ونتمنى من الله التقدير العزيز ان يدخلكم فصيح جناته


----------



## emadabdullah (26 يونيو 2013)

الحمد والشكر لله الذي يعرفنا بهكذا ناس طيبيب ، واقول الشكر لك يا اسامة الحلبي انت صافي ونقي ونطلب من الله ان يعطيك ما تتمناه


----------



## ابراهيم الطائشي (30 يونيو 2013)

اريد الباس وورد اذا امكن


----------



## hikal007 (30 يونيو 2013)

ابراهيم الطائشي قال:


> اريد الباس وورد اذا امكن



المفتاح موجود فى أول مشاركه بالمرفقات, وع العموم اتفضل هو ملف دوس دبل كليك عليه وهو هيفعل لوحده
مشاهدة المرفق Ductw.rar


----------



## homsieng (30 يونيو 2013)

تسلم إيديك أخي أسامة ، جعل الله ما تشاركنا به في ميزان حسناتك أضعافاً مضاعفة


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (30 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر ......... وجذا الله ارض الاسلام بالخير ولاهل الشام بالحريه والامان


----------



## sayed_7655 (31 يوليو 2013)

tg


ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> يا أخ أسامة لا أعرف كيف أشكرك جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## nermeen yani (31 يوليو 2013)

ممكن تنزل محلول لتتبع معرفة استخدام البرنامج .
شكرا


----------



## nermeen yani (31 يوليو 2013)

انا محتاج مثال محلول للاستخدام .


----------



## nermeen yani (31 يوليو 2013)

ممكن الاخ زناتي يدينا مثال علي البرنامج


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع...


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## أبو كنعان (11 أغسطس 2013)

*شكراً من الأعماق*


----------



## zanitty (13 أغسطس 2013)

nermeen yani قال:


> ممكن تنزل محلول لتتبع معرفة استخدام البرنامج . شكرا





nermeen yani قال:


> انا محتاج مثال محلول للاستخدام .





nermeen yani قال:


> ممكن الاخ زناتي يدينا مثال علي البرنامج


 اتفضلو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng281354/


----------



## عمرالمهندس (17 أغسطس 2013)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## wael114 (19 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي م أسامة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ممكن تساعدني بكيفية تنزيل البرنامج elitepsy , eliteductsize فبعد أن أكتب كلمة المرور 123456 تظهر نافذة لها موسيقى مكتوب عليها كلمة AGAIN ولك الشكر.
elite


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (26 أغسطس 2013)

الله بيارك فيك


----------



## samyelnahar (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Sayed mohaker (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
بجد اعمال رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## abuelela35 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله سعد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## الكاملي (13 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أسامة...


----------



## محمد تكيف (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الله لبيب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك ى مجهودك العظيم


----------



## meroo1989 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عوض عوض (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azzeddinel (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير​


----------



## akram77 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## engineer_mimo (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esameraboud (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير​
​


----------



## khaled elsone (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## mohkoraym (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samsalah (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المحبوبي (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## hissen88 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ممنوووووووووووووون


----------



## hissen88 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ممنووووون


----------



## only2lonely (10 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## amjadt (10 فبراير 2014)

أستاذ أسامة شكراً لمساهماتك الغنية في سد النقص في شروحات البرامج باللغة العربية و أحب أن أسألك إن كان لديك شرح لبرنامج h-sys لحساب أقطار الأنابيب و لو كان بالإتكليزيه و شكراً


----------



## asd2012 (10 فبراير 2014)

قولو معى سبحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 فبراير 2014)

amjadt قال:


> أستاذ أسامة شكراً لمساهماتك الغنية في سد النقص في شروحات البرامج باللغة العربية و أحب أن أسألك إن كان لديك شرح لبرنامج h-sys لحساب أقطار الأنابيب و لو كان بالإتكليزيه و شكراً



بارك الله بك أخي الكريم

للأسف ليس لدي شرح للبرنامج المذكور


----------



## ahmed elmorshdy (13 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله جير


----------



## ahmed elmorshdy (13 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## توكل محمد (21 فبراير 2014)

اللهم اشرح له صدره ويسر له أمره


----------



## Eng.A.zahran (22 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## malikalmubarak (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الفاضل اسامة


----------



## mlaouhi (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mlaouhi (23 فبراير 2014)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير ​


----------



## sharaf911 (1 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك علطول بتبهرنا بالحاجات الجامدة دي


----------



## pora (1 مارس 2014)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ص الحمداني (22 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (23 مارس 2014)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2014)

جرب دا ياباشمهندس وقول لنا
Easy CAD Software - Get CAD Results without the CAD Hassles! Download SmartDraw Free


----------



## عمر التاكا (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa kareem (8 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (10 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 

أواجه مشكلة عند الضغط على الرابط لتحميل الكتاب " الصفحه التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة "

أرجو اعادة رفع الكتاب مرة أخرى ....

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## drmady (10 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ، موضوع فوق الممتاز وهام جدا جدا ، رجاء تحديث الروابط للاهمية وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عمروالبروه (10 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس السليمي (11 مايو 2014)

الرجاء اعادة تحميل الكتاب مرة اخرى


----------



## akram555 (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa ramadan (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## didadi23 (14 مايو 2014)

thank you


----------



## mohammed elnahal (17 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hasan.qabajeh (19 مايو 2014)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير ​


----------



## aboadhm411 (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aboadhm411 (25 يونيو 2014)

الباس ورد لفك الضغط لو سمحت


----------



## مقدمو (28 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مقدمو (28 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## elbahouch-Ziat (25 يوليو 2014)

thank you sir


----------



## البراء سامح (26 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة​


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا مهندس اسامه​


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

​


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (4 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## salahzantout (10 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخري الكريم


----------



## زكي نور الدين (10 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (10 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## llbasha (17 أغسطس 2014)

thank you eng. Osama for your efforts


----------



## abdulsalamkarasi (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله ربي خيرا وجعلك رفيق حبيبه في الجنه


----------



## nawaf2060 (17 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## abololla (18 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.tamermosa (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (25 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يبارك بك وبعملك ويزيد علمك لتخدم به البشر


----------



## المهندس الحالم (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ما هو الباسورد بتاع المفاتيح ؟


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة


----------



## م / حامد محمد حامد (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الدال علي خير كفاعله وجزاك الله خيراً كثيرا وشكرا


----------



## samnene (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mouke_f (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mouke_f (11 ديسمبر 2014)

امين يارب


----------



## منصور اشرف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## afamia (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## gamalepraheem (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا ويجعله ربنا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم فرج عن أهل حمص ما أهمهم وأغمهم​


----------



## mausa (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## haryqa (5 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 مارس 2015)

بورك فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس مصطفى11 (17 مارس 2015)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ربيع يوسف ربيع (23 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربيع يوسف ربيع (23 مايو 2015)

اللهم اجعل عذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## faycal1 (4 أغسطس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير​


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

الف مليون شكر على المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (9 أغسطس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
لكن لوسمحت باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## aboaskarai (20 أغسطس 2015)

الف مليون شكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## gobar (22 أغسطس 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (29 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (2 سبتمبر 2015)

اشكرك مره اخرى على الرد


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (2 سبتمبر 2015)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
> لكن لوسمحت باسورد فك الضغط



123456


----------



## adil mozan (3 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي اسامة


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 سبتمبر 2015)

اخ اسامة كيف يتم التحميل ... تظهر الصفحة وفيها الموضوع وعند التحميل لا يكمل.... فكيف يتم التحميل للموضوع هذا المهم ... ارجو الرد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام محمد (17 سبتمبر 2015)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## هانى سيد سعد محمد (20 أبريل 2018)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (4 مايو 2018)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (4 مايو 2018)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م أبو الوليد (8 مايو 2018)

اضغط على زر الفتح بدلاً من زر التحميل


----------

